# Epson Stylus CX3200 problem

## qemilo

Following the Gentoo Printing Guide and need some help.

Emerged foomatic, cups and gimp-print-cups.

First problem is when trying "cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0". Nothing happens, no errors, no printing. Not even sure what is supposed to happen since no driver is configured yet.

Second problem is that I cant find a driver for my printer. Tried to grep CX3200, and C62 (which should work according to http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX3200)

from /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/* , whitout luck.

I think I need the usb-ohci controller, and compiled it as module and modprobed it. lsmod says it is unused. Dont know if that is a problem.

Being new to Gentoo an printing under Linux, so really need help here.

 :Smile: 

----------

## qemilo

Just think it was kind of scary. Topic number 3200 under "Hardware & Laptops", jups its about CX3200.

WOW!!!

----------

## qemilo

I think tha main problem is with USB. Now I have no /dev/usb/lp0.

I am able to use cups http://localhost:631/admin interface to set the C62 driver, but it will not print.

I have a P4S8X motherboard, I belive it uses usb-ohci because it was detected and loaded by the UT2003-Gentoo demo cd, a few days ago. I havent got this confirmed from other sources,(any pointers?) and am not really sure what this ohce, uhci, ehci, is all about. Basicly there is many new things for me here (like gimp-print, cups, foomatic, ghostscript, usbsystem, dpp) so I really need a helping hand here. Please.

----------

## ventricle

usb-ehci is USB2

usb-ohci is what I use. For my mouse this works fine. I also have problems with my printer, but I do have this as a module and it is loaded.

When you do lsmod, does it show usb-ohci?

If not, you will have to change your kernel setup and add this as a module.

----------

## qemilo

Yes I can see it when "lsmod"ing, it says its unused though. Usbcore says its used by "0 [usb.ohci]"

Maybe I need usb-ehci then(?).

from the Asus P4S8X site:

```
  6 USB 2.0 Ports

USB 2.0 is the latest connectivity standard for next generation components and peripherals. Backwards compatible with current USB 1.1 peripherals, USB 2.0 delivers transfer speeds up to 40 times faster at 480Mb/s, for easy connectivity and ultra-fast data transfers.
```

----------

## qemilo

recompiled kernel with usb-ehci as a modul,

but modprobing it fails.

Where can I find which controller I need.

Do I need the ohci, since it didnt failed?

Isnt that strange, when Asus says I have usb 2 (whith support for usb 1.1)?

----------

## snp

This is what happen when i try to print: ( everything is installed correctly ) and cat file> /dev/usb/lp0 , does prints what i have.. but not when using the cups.

Adding start banner page "none" to job 21.

Adding end banner page "none" to job 21.

Job 21 queued on 'Epson_CS3200' by 'user'.

Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 29001) for job 21.

Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 29002) for job 21.

Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/epson (PID 29003) for job 21.

PID 29002 stopped with status 3!

Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

Anyone can help ???  status 3 means ?

----------

## rockandchelle

I have a CX5200 working just fine under linux...here is the install I followed.  

http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/epson-list/2003q2/002709.html

I have yet to try to setup the scanner.  When it came to picking the model when adding a printer I had to choose a different once since the one from then guide wasn't available..I used "EPSON Stylus C82 Series, Photo Image Print System (en)"

Also, the I didn't download the ghostscript stuff like the guide said, I just emerged Ghostscript and that was it.  If you have any questions let me know...I can try and write a more thorough guide..

----------

## fraidos

Hello,

I bought yesterday the CX3200.

Now i assume you have usb working and you have the usb module printer loaded (module printer).

So you should have the /dev/usb/lp0 device.

The install my printer under gentoo:

 - Modify the ghostscript ebuild by changing without-gimp-print by with-gimp-print. The is need to use the gimp-print driver. After that recompile ghostscript.

- emerge foomatic-db gimp-print.

- create ppdfile with foomatic-ppdfile -d gimp-print -p Epson-Stylus_CX3200 > /usr/share/cups/model/Epson-Stylus_CX3200.ppd

- restart cupsd (/etc/init.d/cupsd restart)

- use http://localhost:631 to configure cups and don't forget to change quadruple standard to three composite... or something like this in Ink cartrige type.

And that should works fine.

See you 

Fred

----------

## fdavid

 *fraidos wrote:*   

> - Modify the ghostscript ebuild by changing without-gimp-print by with-gimp-print. The is need to use the gimp-print driver. After that recompile ghostscript.

 

Thanks a lot!

----------

## seba2k

i cannot enter to http://localhost:631/

```
Forbidden

Usted no tiene permiso de tener acceso al recurso en este servidor.
```

What can i do?

----------

## fdavid

 *seba2k wrote:*   

> i cannot enter to http://localhost:631/
> 
> ```
> Forbidden
> 
> ...

 

Start CUPS.

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

----------

## seba2k

the printer can't print  :Sad:  i do 

- Modify the ghostscript ebuild by changing without-gimp-print by with-gimp-print. The is need to use the gimp-print driver. After that recompile ghostscript. 

- emerge foomatic-db gimp-print. 

- create ppdfile with foomatic-ppdfile -d gimp-print -p Epson-Stylus_CX3200 > /usr/share/cups/model/Epson-Stylus_CX3200.ppd 

- restart cupsd (/etc/init.d/cupsd restart) 

- use http://localhost:631 to configure cups and don't forget to change quadruple standard to three composite... or something like this in Ink cartrige type. 

¡All of this, but i can't print  :Sad: , the printer driver in kde print and localhost, looks fine, but i cant print  :Sad: , somebnody can help me via msn

----------

## fctk

i don't think all this steps are necessary...

try this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=158232

it's in italian but should be understandable... anyway if you can't understand something ask me!  :Smile: 

----------

